
Why airlines make flights longer on purpose - pionerkotik
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20190405-the-secret-about-delays-airlines-dont-want-you-to-know
======
mytailorisrich
IMHO, many flights are late because airlines are extremely efficient, not
because they are inefficient.

A plane is used as much as possible without any slack so any delay has a
ripple effect throughout the day.

